# TiVo Suggestions Prefer HD



## SDMasterYoda (Mar 2, 2008)

May i suggest an option for the HD TiVos to prefer HD versions of shows recorded by TiVo suggestions?

BTW, i already have the SD versions of channels out of my received channel list. The problem is when a show or movie comes on both say Cinemax HD and MoreMax, my TiVo suggestions always seems to pick the SD version. Since the two aren't simulcast versions of the channel, i'd like a way to tell TiVo suggestions to prefer HD shows.


----------



## bakk (Oct 12, 2007)

I second this suggestion. I would like the option to have the suggestions prefer HD channels to SD, however sometimes i think I would want to leave it off as it would waste wayyy too much space on a stock tivoHD and I'm betting thats why Tivo doesnt have that option


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

I would third this request. And, with a terabyte, space isn't a problem.

I guess that one way to do this would be to create two WishLists with the first specifing HD and the second just Movies. Then make sure the HD would be first in the Season Pass. This might make it record two copies... not sure.

RonR


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Space isn't a problem for suggestions -- they don't take away from regular recordings. It would mean a lower number of suggestions recorded, that's all.

And with two wishlists -- one specifying HD and the other not -- the TiVo won't record two copies; however, the single recorded HD copy will appear in each wishlist's folder, and disappear from both when deleted from either.


----------

